# Elemente aus Liste entfernen?



## mobile (7. Apr 2007)

Hi, sitze hier schon ziemlich lange und bin am probieren und studieren, aber ich bekomme es nicht hin, Elemente aus meiner Liste zu löschen. Naja, ich bekomme es schon hin, aber nicht so wie ich das will. 

Es funktioniert bei mir nur so:


```
//...
liste.remove(0);
//...
```

Da ich aber 20 Tracks aufeinmal, oder nur einen bestimmten löschen möchte ist dies nicht so günstig!

Warum geht das nicht so?


```
//...
String s = "0";
liste.remove(s);
//...
```

oder mit primitiven Datentypen


```
//...
int i = 0;
liste.remove(i);
//...
```

Hab das alles schon probiert. Muss man wirklich auf jeden so wie im ersten BSP. zu greifen?? 

Hoffe ihr habt noch Ideen oder könnt mir helfe!


----------



## Guest (7. Apr 2007)

Aber sicher funktioniert


```
liste.remove(42);
```

wenn die Liste mindestens 43 Elemente enthält.

Wo ist das Problem?  ???:L


----------



## mobile (7. Apr 2007)

ja so wie du es schreibst, funktioniert es bei mir ja auch. Aber das reicht mir ja nicht. habe zB eine Liste mit 20 Elementen erstellen. Nun Will ich alle 20 Elemente wieder löschen? Aber nicht in der Form. 


```
liste.remove(2);
liste.remove(3);

//....
```

Geht das nicht anders, dass man ähnlich wie bei ner Schelife, die ganze Liste durchfäuft und jedes Element löscht, so dass eine leere Liste da bleibt.


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Apr 2007)

Doch, das geht auch: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/util/ArrayList.html#clear()


----------



## kleiner_held (7. Apr 2007)

```
list.clear();
```
macht eine Liste ganz leer.


```
for (Iterator iter = list.iterator(); iter.hasNext();)
{
    Object o = iter.next();
    if (false) // hier die gewünschte Bedingung einfügen
    {
        iter.remove();
    }
}
```
entfernt Elemente aus der Liste während des Iterierens.


----------



## mobile (7. Apr 2007)

danke hat funktioniert! 

Und wie kann ich jetzt einzellne Objekte entfernen?


----------



## kleiner_held (7. Apr 2007)

```
list.remove(object);
```
Entfernt das übergebene Objekt einmal aus der Liste. Steht übrigens alles in der Java API Doc zu List oder ArrayList (siehe Link von L-ectron-X).


----------



## mobile (7. Apr 2007)

So total klasse, geht alles so wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte. Danke!


----------

